# one dog and his parrot!!!



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

zac found a new friend today lol
well i shouldent say friend dont think zac liked him much he he he

ZAC AND SQUAWKERS McCAW








HEYYY WHAT YOU LOOKIN AT PARROT FACE








IM WARNING YOU MISTER McCAW








IM IZ GONNA EATZ YOU PARROT








WRESTLING TIME SQUAWKERS








C'MON SCAREDY


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh my that bird toy is almost as big as Zac, very cute...beat up that bird!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

IM GONNA GET YOU








OK I GIVE UP 








ONLY KIDDING








IM REALLY GONNA EATZ HIM NOW








GOT HIM BY THE TAIL








OWWWW MR PARROT


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

DONT YOU TOUCH MY SISTER PARROT








OK PARROT FACE YOU WERE WARNED


----------



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Aww! How cute! THe picture of Honey and The parrot is super cute!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great Pictures. Zac is such a character.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Awwww....that is adorable! LOVE your captions!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You should enter the one asleep in a competition,sure it would win ! fantastic photos


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

He is too funny! I love the captions - they totally add to the pictures.


----------



## cheri_lady (May 7, 2009)

Lovely parrot  and everybody knows who is the boss? :coolwink:
Great story.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

:noops:OH MY GOODNESS! I just called hubby over and said "Look at Zac with a PARROT!!" I couldn't believe how friendly the parrot was being - letting Zac bite him and everything.

DOH! That's my blondie bit for the day...


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Great pictures. Love the captions. Zac is so handsome.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

it's those talkin parrot toys! LOL! if that was a real parrot it would make a funny pic


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG! I thought it was a real bird in the pics until I scrolled down to see Zac chomping on it (Duh!)!! LOL! 
That's so funny. The bird is bigger then him and he is still showing him who's boss.  What a cutie!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

lol i thought it was a real bird at first! haha!! they are just adorable!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL thank god i wasn't the only one i thought the parrot was real too

Funny pics of your two gorgeous chihuahuas


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*julie* said:


> :noopsh my goodness! I just called hubby over and said "look at zac with a parrot!!" i couldn't believe how friendly the parrot was being - letting zac bite him and everything.
> 
> Doh! That's my blondie bit for the day...


lol
it looks real he he he 
it moves and talks he hated it


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Gosh Mandy, Zac and Honey are just the cutest little babies ever!! How funny!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Gosh Mandy, Zac and Honey are just the cutest little babies ever!! How funny!


thanks hunni
btw ment to pm you posted your harness today hope you like it


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> thanks hunni
> btw ment to pm you posted your harness today hope you like it


I'm sure I'll love it - I'm so excited!! I'll post some pics of Lily wearing it as soon as we get it!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hope u get it soon xxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my lord, too cute. Zac is protecting Honey from the parrot. That parrot is adorable. I need one of those. How adorable. Happy Mothers' Day my friend Mandy. Have a glorious day and hug yourself for being such an amazing Mom.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

hahahah i thought the parrot was real too when i was scrolling fast! i was like omg that bird will eat that little chi!! adorable!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh my lord, too cute. Zac is protecting Honey from the parrot. That parrot is adorable. I need one of those. How adorable. Happy Mothers' Day my friend Mandy. Have a glorious day and hug yourself for being such an amazing Mom.


awwww thanks robin 
we have mothers day in march here in the uk 
hope you had a great mothers day and got some nice pressies i hope you were pampered today hunni xxx hugs to you and the furbabies


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg mandy i love your babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i actually thought it was a real parrot to start with!! duh lol


----------

